# Make a 1/4" dovetail template



## Solt (Dec 4, 2009)

I want to make my own 1/4" dovetail or box joint template. My 12" Porter-Cable dovetail machine, model 4112, came with only a 1/2" template. The 1/4" is no longer offered.

May I substitute another brand? Or may I make one out of baltic birch or mdf? Suggestions?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Solt

Making one is a real pain and very tricky ,,you can get other ones that will fit once you drill the holes out to fit your brackets,,WoodStock makes them you can get them from Grizzly/MLCS and others.


===






Solt said:


> I want to make my own 1/4" dovetail or box joint template. My 12" Porter-Cable dovetail machine, model 4112, came with only a 1/2" template. The 1/4" is no longer offered.
> 
> May I substitute another brand? Or may I make one out of baltic birch or mdf? Suggestions?


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I remember reading in the Hartville catalog, that their jig interchanged with PC. It looks in the pics that it may. You should contact them to confirm.

http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/10973


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> HI Solt
> 
> Making one is a real pain and very tricky ,,you can get other ones that will fit once you drill the holes out to fit your brackets,,WoodStock makes them you can get them from Grizzly/MLCS and others.
> 
> ...


Just a thought, couldn't you make one using the OP box joint setup ?
Timewise, though, I'd agree buying one in makes more sense.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello* Dave*, and welcome to the RouterForums. Glad to have you join us.


----------



## Solt (Dec 4, 2009)

What a great reply! Thanks for the link. I have used their Contact Us feature to check if their jig iwll work. I mentioned a willingness to drill and modify to make it work.


----------

